# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  ВОЗ признала вегетарианство психическим заболеванием

## Даша

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Вот прочитала сегодня на в новостях о том, что вегетарианство признано психическим заболеванием, с которым нужно бороться в первую очередь! 

http://news.rambler.ru/13287181/3409..._media=sharing

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

А так же, недавно была новость, что ОНН собирает подписи людей считающих что вегетариантсво спасёт мир от загрязнения и мол это будет единственным трезвым выходом из нынешней ситуации ..

----------


## SlavaSG

А кто курирует ВОЗ? ООН?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Речь идет о веганах и сыроедах. Вайшнавы не веганы, а лактовегетарианцы. Как писал Говардхандхари прабху, у сыроедов действительно бывают проблемы с психикой.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А так же, недавно была новость, что ОНН собирает подписи людей считающих что вегетариантсво спасёт мир от загрязнения и мол это будет единственным трезвым выходом из нынешней ситуации ..


Что такое ОНН?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Речь идет о веганах и сыроедах. Вайшнавы не веганы, а лактовегетарианцы. Как писал Говардхандхари прабху, у сыроедов действительно бывают проблемы с психикой.


Вообще по тексту "привлекаются к ответственности" все вегетарианцы до кучи, хотя примеры психических растройств приводят действительно из жизни сыроедов...

В Индии десятки, если не сотни миллионов вегетарианцев - представляю какие ощущения могут возникнуть у них по поводу такого рода писем ВОЗ...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Так это статья так составлена журналистами, не видящими различия между вегетарианцами и веганами.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Так это статья так составлена журналистами, не видящими различия между вегетарианцами и веганами.


так ссылок на сам текст письма нету, чтобы понять о чём именно в письме речь идёт и о ком - вегетарианцах или веганах...

----------


## lokaram das

Да какой смысл обращать внимания на жёлтую прессу. Они каждый день какой нибудь бред выдумывают. 

"Где совесть автора статьи? :-) Зачем он приводит ссылку на документ, принятый в 1993(!) году? Может быть, есть более авторитетные источники для этой «новости»?

Стоит отметить, что в "списке", на который ссылается эта замечательная статья, напрочь отсутствуют слова типа "vegetarian" или "raw". Также, гугл не выдаёт ни одной новости на эту тему на английском языке. Странно, как это только российские интернет СМИ узнали об этом.

Ой, ну и старый боян)) Журналисты - не позорьтесь! Нет в МКБ таких заболеваний.

Статья желта до опупения. Кто-то вбросил, а наши безблагодатные СМИ подсуетились, какая зверская новость то!
Вот только проверка на достоверность, похоже, для лохов. Пару минут в гугле и можно обнаружить, что диетологи не против вегетарианства (не веганства), а порой и за.

русские СМИ меня просто поражают.на сайте ВОЗ ни слова об этом как и ни одной ссылки на английском языке. Зачем безосновательно разжигать ненависть к людям, которые ведут здоровый образ жизни и которых беспокоят судьбы животных? если вы образованный человек и вас интересует ДОСТОВЕРНАЯ информация о вегетарианстве - милости прошу (автора этой статейки особенно) на сайт того же ВОЗ где подробно описаны как раз-таки ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНЫЕ стороны этого образа жизни.

(из отзывов)

----------


## SlavaSG

http://news.rambler.ru/13287181/3409..._media=sharing

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Что такое ОНН?


простите, опечатался  :smilies:   ООН

http://4vegan.ru/2012/02/unmeat/

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> http://news.rambler.ru/13287181/3409..._media=sharing


чего то у меня все ссылки по этому адресу не открываются...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Вот открылась ещё одна ссылка

http://www.aif.ru/news/print/news_id/122310

----------


## SlavaSG

http://5-tv.ru/news/52556/

----------


## vijitatma das

Пишутъ:

В рунете распространяется информация, что ВОЗ включила вегетарианство и сыроедение в группу психических расстройств F63.8. Это ложь!  > :sed:  Также, как и недавние заявления про то, что любовь была признана психическим заболеванием. На сайте ВОЗ группа F63.8 описана как Other habit and impulse disorders -- "Другие расстройства привычек и влечений", ни слова о вегетарианстве.
http://www.who.int/classifications/icd/en/bluebook.pdf

Напротив, материалы, опубликованные в докладе ВОЗ 1991 года Diet, Nutrition and the Prevention of Chronic Diseases, где говорится о пользе вегетаринской диеты для предотвращения ряда хронических заболеваний, до сих пор актуальны.

http://whqlibdoc.who.int/trs/who_trs_916.pdf

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Короче, это была большая и жирная утка

----------


## Aniruddha das

Видать кто-то вспомнил, что в советские времена вайшнавов судили в том числе и за вред здоровью, который якобы наносит вегетарианство. И теперь решили возродить этот аргумент. Если объявить вегетарианство вредным и психическим отклонением, то это как же можно разгуляться борцам с вайшнавами. На что только не готовы пойти люди в попытках запретить то, что им не нравится.

----------


## Ivan

Ха на следующий день Вести передали другой мини-репортаж, без упоминания ВОЗ или ВАссоциацияЗ, что мясо очень вредно для здоровья, особенно "красное", что мол если уж вам так хочется, то минимум вреда от "курицы".

----------


## SlavaSG

> Ха на следующий день Вести передали другой мини-репортаж, без упоминания ВОЗ или ВАссоциацияЗ, что мясо очень вредно для здоровья, особенно "красное", что мол если уж вам так хочется, то минимум вреда от "курицы".


а можно ссылку? на видео

----------


## Ivan

К сожалению информация была в эфирном режиме ТВ, так что ссылки нет. возможно если просмотреть выпуски то можно найти, хотя маловероятно, так как реплортаж о "Вегетарианство признано психическим заболеванием "   яндекс находит в вестях, а на сайте вестей его нет.

----------


## Ivan

Сорри не в Вестях а на 1-м канале Американские ученые пришли к выводу, что мясо грозит человеку ранней смертью

Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.1tv.ru/news/other/202669

----------


## SlavaSG

> Сорри не в Вестях а на 1-м канале Американские ученые пришли к выводу, что мясо грозит человеку ранней смертью
> 
> Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.1tv.ru/news/other/202669


спасибо!

----------


## Даша

Да, что-то зря я засуетилась по этому поводу. Уже прочитала, что это информационная "утка". Обычно не обращаю внимание на подобные вещи, а тут страшно стало, вдруг в психушке закроют :smilies:  У меня некоторые родственники так и считают, что не все дома у меня. Но зато обсуждение помогло выяснить, что ВОЗ ничего подобного не заявляла

----------


## Aniruddha das

Однажды 70-летнего английского писателя Бернарда Шоу, придерживавшегося вегетарианства, спросили, как он себя чувствует. Шоу ответил: “Прекрасно, прекрасно, только мне докучают врачи, утверждая, что я умру, потому что не ем мяса”. Спустя 20 лет у 90-летнего Б. Шоу опять осведомились о самочувствии. “Прекрасно, – сказал он. – Больше меня никто не беспокоит. Все врачи, которые пугали меня, что я не смогу прожить без мяса, уже умерли”.

----------


## jiva

Снимите лапшу с ушей. В самой ВОЗ про это ничего не известно.
http://www.who.int
Вот пришла мысль - а ведь отдельно взятый юридически грамотный вегетарианец может подать в суд на представителей желтой прессы, которые это публиковали. А может и не только в суд, а и дело уголовное завести по поводу оскорбления чести и достоинства, если эта статья еще осталась в УК РФ.
Эти писатели настолько тупы, что о последствиях совсем не думают.

----------


## Рус-лан

Вегетарианский образ жизни окутан множеством самых разнообразных мифов. Эксперт проекта iКЛАСС! Ольга Жалевич (wow.zhalevich.com) попробовала разобраться с самыми распространенными иллюзиями и заблуждениями о вегетарианстве и мясоедении и предоставить читателям нашего сайта краткий отчет на эту тему.

http://go-veg.ru/news/21_mif_o_veget...2012-05-14-102

----------


## Гомер Симпсон

"В марте 2012 года в российских СМИ была распространена ложная информация о том, что Всемирная организация здравоохранения (ВОЗ) признала вегетарианство психическим расстройством. Доктор медицинских наук, руководитель клинического отделения Московского НИИ психиатрии Юрий Полищук в программе «Прямой эфир» высказал мнение, что распространение такого рода ложной информации выгодно производителям мяса."
Википедия

----------


## АкхилаРасаАмритаДаса

Садананда Прабху рассказывал,после выхода из тюрьмы,в 1986,что приговор был за нарушение здоровья,что(мол)едят и кормят только одним рисом..Я сам готовил на егокухне,и сметана лилась рекой и БАНАНОВЫЙ нектар..а ВОЗ в те времена с психиаторами возбуждали дела против КРИШНАитов в США и др.странах в СССР просто был диагноз разработан для диссидентов всех мастей(и кришнаитов тоже)-"""Вялотекущая шизофрения""",которую правда за рубежом не признавали..Все это, опять ,нападки на КРИШНАитов.Наверное,для нашей "крепости"....

----------


## Виктор_

> Речь идет о веганах и сыроедах. Вайшнавы не веганы, а лактовегетарианцы. Как писал Говардхандхари прабху, у сыроедов действительно бывают проблемы с психикой.


такие явление бывают, и не только такие, смерти не редкий случай, все из-за не верного перехода на сырую пищу. в этом нужно быть очень аккуратным и постепенным обычным людям. а например цигунистам проще в этом плане, они умеют контролировать свой энергетический поток.

----------


## Яти Бхушана дас

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
> Вот прочитала сегодня на в новостях о том, что вегетарианство признано психическим заболеванием, с которым нужно бороться в первую очередь! 
> 
> http://news.rambler.ru/13287181/3409..._media=sharing


Люди с психическими расстройствами всегда считают психами всех, кто не поддерживает их невменяемую точку зрения. Ничего удивительного.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ВОЗ признала вегетарианство психическим заболеванием


Название этой темы не правдивое, поскольку представители Всемирной Организации Здравохранения (ВОЗ) заявили, что такая тема не обсуждалась у них в организации. Хорошо было бы сначала проверять информацию, чтобы не поддаваться на провокации так называемых "журналистов" СМИ.

" Многие из вас наверняка слышали сообщения, что Всемирная организация здравоохранения якобы выпустила доклад, признающий вегетарианство психическим заболеванием, об этом трубили во всех СМИ. Тогда сразу подумал, что это пропаганда каких-нибудь мясных производителей (или fast-food корпораций). Т.к. меня эта тема заинтересовала(а получалось, что 90% населения Индии психи), решил все-таки разобраться в ней до конца. Полазил по форумам в интернете, обнаружил, что новости про вегетарианство тоже многие удивились и отметили, что она появилась только в российском интернете, на зарубежных сайтах о ней вообще не упоминается. Написал через социальную сеть Вконтакте ребятам, живущим в Испании(откуда якобы пришла новость), в Брюсселе(где главный офис ВОЗ), в Нью-Йорке(где штаб-квартира ООН, в которую входит ВОЗ), никто об этом ничего не слышал. Написал запрос в Министерство здравоохранения, прислали ответ: «Официальной информации о том, что ВОЗ отнесла вегетарианство к психическим расстройства не поступало. В действующей международной квалификации психических расстройств вегетарианство отсутствует». С ним согласен и заместитель глав. врача по лечебной части психоневрологического диспансера г.Северодвинск психиатр Березин А.Г.: «В официальном перечне психических заболеваний вегетарианства нет и никогда не было. Все разговоры об этом абсолютная ложь».

Прокомментировать данную новость попросил жену индийского офицера, проживающую в Северодвинске, Варшу Копиа: «Впервые об этом слышу. Это обман людей. Большинство жителей в Индии вегетарианцы и они абсолютно здоровы как умственно, так и физически. Даже со стороны они выглядят здоровее: у них более чистая кожа, белые зубы, они всегда выглядят моложе. По характеру же они спокойные и добродушные, а мясоеды обычно более злые и нервные».

Также я изучил российский и зарубежный сайты ВОЗ, нигде ни о каком докладе не говорится. Более того, нашел в интернете интервью с его представителем, где он опровергает информацию, вышедшую в СМИ. Плюс на сайте ООН нашел доклад, где он наоборот призывает к вегетарианству...

На сайте же самого ВОЗ нашел предупреждение: «Циркулируют различные обманные послания, приписываемые ВОЗ или якобы имеющие к ней отношение. Большинство из них циркулирует в виде электронных посланий, но имеются также мошеннические веб-сайты, а в некоторых случаях используются факсы и телефоны».
http://www.who.int/about/scamalert/en/index.html

Для полной уверенности позвонил в российское представительство ВОЗ. Заместитель директора Колпакова Т.П. подтвердила: «Никаких заявлений о признании вегетарианства психическим заболеванием мы не делали». Добавила еще, что их перечень психических заболеваний не менялся уже 16 лет!

Пришел к выводу, что это 100% журналистская утка. Осталось только выяснить, кто ее запустил и с какой целью?" 
http://matveychev-oleg.livejournal.com/366834.html

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> ВОЗ признала вегетарианство психическим заболеванием


Те, кто против вегетарианства - греховные демоны.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Те, кто против вегетарианства - греховные демоны.


Нет, это заблуждение. Большинство так называемых японских ниндзя (синоби) тоже были преимущественно вегетарианцами. Традиции тантрического буддизма подразумевают под собой отвержение убойной пищи. Но при этом они были также и весьма суровыми людьми, шактами по своей жизненной философии. Не кушая мяса убитых животных они охотно убивали людей - в т.ч. заради своих корыстных, материальных целей, если то требовалось. Шпионы, диверсанты, убийцы, часто практикующие ритуалы черной магии и в погоне за властью и всеми благами, которые она дает, они шли на любые поступки - даже самые греховные. 

 





Часто они превосходили в жестокости и вероломности даже правительственных воинов-самураев, которые часто славились своим эксплуататорством и злоупотреблением служебными полномочиями. (Поскольку самураи были нередко достаточно "зажравшимися" личностями, погрязшими в материальных удовольствиях, в то время как синоби хотя бы под влиянием обстоятельств вынуждены были вести достаточно аскетичный образ жизни, а также как правило являлись гораздо лучшими и изобретательными, подготовленными воинами, нежели "официальные" солдаты и офицеры.)

Разумеется, наверняка и среди них встречались порой порядочные люди, которые приняли такой образ жизни под влиянием больше тяжелой судьбы, нежели сознательно. Мы должны уважать всех, т.к. по милости преданных даже последний грешник может раскаяться и достичь высот на духовном пути. Некоторые из них, я уверен, тайно уходили в дзэнские монастыри. (Хоть это и имперсональная традиция, а все же по уровню общего развития она стоит гораздо выше, нежели шактизм и тантризм.) Часть этих душ, накопив достаточно благочестия, в следующих жизнях может стать преданными Кришны. Но вегетарианство само по себе еще не делает человека ближе к Богу. Тут уже многократно писали, что мы не вегетарианцы, а прасадоеды  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Вячеслав, всё равно вегетарианец-кшатрий - лучше невегетарианца-кшатрия. И вы мне не докажете обратное.
Вы, может, и невегетарианцы, а я - вегетарианец. Или вам мусульмане (кто-то) заплатил, чтобы вы были против вегетарианства? 




> Но вегетарианство само по себе еще не делает человека ближе к Богу.


Зря вы так говорите! Очень зря! Вы так похожи на тех же священников, которые говорят - "неважно что мы едим, главное - что говорим"...

Пока преданные думают, что вегетаринаство - это не так важно - то они не смогут переубедить представителей других религий также стать вегетарианцами, закрыть мясокомбинаты.

Вегетарианство таки-делает человека ближе к гуне благости, а это уже хоть какое-то поклонение если не Вишну, то полубогам...
Атеситы-вегетарианцы - это совсем другая тема.

Если в дзен-буддизме поклоняются именно Будде - аватару Вишну, то конечно, что лучше шиваизма. хотя не факт.
Шива - преданный Вишну (Кришны), поэтому преданный Шивы - в каком-то смысле - также предан Кришне.
Тем более, что Шива медитирует даже на Чайтанью. А буддизм - это немного низшая раса (вкус).

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Вячеслав, всё равно вегетарианец-кшатрий - лучше невегетарианца-кшатрия. И вы мне не докажете обратное.


Тут я с вами согласен. Безусловно, указанные выше воины симпатичны мне гораздо более, нежели воины-мясоеды.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

[QUOTE=Ачьюта Кришна дас;156085]Если человек посвящает свое вегитарианство Господу Кришне, то это великое благо и верный путь. Только такое вегитарианство приносит человеку и окружающим его благо!  Выводы о психических отклонениях делаются людьми эпохи Кали, для которых трудно увидеть духовные истины. Такие люди могут повесить ярлык ненормального даже на миролюбивых преданных ГосподаКришны, которые дружелюбны ко всем и служат другим с любовью. Что уже говорить о тех вегетарианцах, кто в угоду своих эгоистических материалистичных желаний пытается вегитарианеть, например, ради красивой внешности или очищения организма; или кто использует вегитарианство для достижения мистических сил. Такие люди могут иногда выглядеть странно и вести себя неадекватно, что может вызывать соответствующую реакцию окружающих. Как бы то ни было, человек должен посвящать свое вегитарианство Господу. В этот век кали для многих людей вегетарианство чуждо и вызывает непонимание, но несмотря на это нужно молиться за таких людей и желать им добра. В Шримад Бхагаватам написано, что даже сабакоед может немедленно очиститься, стоит ему хоть раз произнести имя Господа с преданностью и любовью! Настолько велика милость Господа!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если человек посвящает свое вегитарианство Господу Кришне, то это великое благо и верный путь. Только такое вегитарианство приносит человеку и окружающим его благо!  Выводы о психических отклонениях делаются людьми эпохи Кали, для которых трудно увидеть духовные истины. Такие люди могут повесить ярлык ненормального даже на миролюбивых преданных ГосподаКришны, которые дружелюбны ко всем и служат другим с любовью. Что уже говорить о тех вегетарианцах, кто в угоду своих эгоистических материалистичных желаний пытается вегитарианеть, например, ради красивой внешности или очищения организма; или кто использует вегитарианство для достижения мистических сил. Такие люди могут иногда выглядеть странно и вести себя неадекватно, что может вызывать соответствующую реакцию окружающих. Как бы то ни было, человек должен посвящать свое вегитарианство Господу. В этот век кали для многих людей вегетарианство чуждо и вызывает непонимание, но несмотря на это нужно молиться за таких людей и желать им добра. В Шримад Бхагаватам написано, что даже сабакоед может немедленно очиститься, стоит ему хоть раз произнести имя Господа с преданностью и любовью! Настолько велика милость Господа!


Не предполагается, если человек становится преданным Господа Кришны, что он при этом не вегетарианец... В свою очередь, для человека не принимающего Кришну как Верховную Личность Бога, готовность стать вегетарианцем "ради Кришны" - просто бессмыслица...

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Новость, конечно, от тролля. Авторитет ВОЗ для меня подорван тем, что есть ЛГБТ-лобби среди врачей. Если бы среди властей были любители видеоигр, а не представители ЛГБТ, то ВОЗ не вводила бы новую статью об игровой аддикции в справочник о болезнях. Врачи обслуживают интересы власти.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

- ВОЗ признала вегетарианство психическим заболеванием
- Международный союз вегетарианцев признал Всемирную организацию "здравоохранения" психически больной ;-)

----------

